# The Crypt Of St Marys Andover



## Dexter24 (May 21, 2011)

Whilst this is not a derelict site as far as I know there are no pictures of this underground crypt on the net, hope you enjoy them.

Built at the expense of Dr Goddard, who retired from the headmastership of Winchester College
in 1809 to live at Andover. He died in 1845, aged eighty-eight, just before his church had been completed.
It was begun in 1840, opened in 1844, and completed, including the tower, in 1846.
The crypt was a feature that Doctor Goddard was keen to incorporate into the design of his new church.

The outside of the church.



St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

The crypt entrance



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Heavy doors



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Entering the crypt note the old BBC and Atari computers in the alcoves



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Close up of a lead plaque on the wall



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

The old boiler pipes lead up to the church.



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Into the crypt



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Seems to be a safe built into the wall.



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Into the labyrith....



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Main body of the crypt.



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

A nice bit of ironwork



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Main body of the crypt



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

The bottom of a ventilation shaft



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

Old Pews



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

More Pews



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

The Way out



The Crypt Of St Marys Church Andover by episodemaster, on Flickr

More pictures on the Flickr site if your interested.


----------

